# Wheel fitment for an Mk6 Golf



## brentmullins (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm looking to do a staggered wheel setup on a 2013 Golf TDI. I want 18" Miro 111's 8.5s in the front and 9.5s in the rear. Anybody have any experience doing this? Do they fit, and if so what's the offset?

Thanks! Brent


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

*The Fitment Thread*
*The Fitment Thread*
*The Fitment Thread*
*The Fitment Thread*
*The Fitment Thread*


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I'd do ET35 in the front with an 8.5 and ET40 in the rear with 9.5. 

That's just a rough guesstimate for an aggressive stock fitment.


----------

